# get ready springmaid



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

There is a giant school of 12-20" mullet moving down the coast getting chased by kings. Came past 63rd ave about an hour ago. Looks like they are just getting to pier 14. Hope someone gets one of the kings. They are less than 100 yards out.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Ready


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

might be a white marlin in it.. get dollarbill ready....lol


----------



## Killasnipe (Jul 10, 2013)

Haha! Any luck guys?


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

Pretty sure it was kings, guess it could have been some big blues, they were coming completely out of the water. It was quite a site to see. On another note, I only managed one whiting and a few blues from the surf. The pinfish were destroying my sand fleas as soon as they hit the water.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Couple schools of Spanish attacking mullet... That noon thunderstorm sucked. 50 mph gusts


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

That White Marlin must've freaked them out


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

No worries guys, I'll be there Sunday to take care of the White Marking problem with Dollar Bill this weekend......and as always will be signing my books from 10-1 on Saturday only!! LOL


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

RoccoS said:


> No worries guys, I'll be there Sunday to take care of the White Marking problem with Dollar Bill this weekend......and as always will be signing my books from 10-1 on Saturday only!! LOL


B got 'em again today. 2 women & a buch of kids lookin for the pic of the 40lb Tuna he decked yesterday. Came down to see the pic!!! ended up all in fun


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 1, 2014)

just a tid bit of info , they only bite on the freshwater side ........lol


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

This thread's 1 1/2 yrs old..


----------

